# thermocouple thermometers...



## DSL

Hola a todos! Tengo muchas dudas sobre cómo traducir esta oración, sobre todo los términos que estan en rojo... Se trata de un texto sobre diferentes equipos para medir la temperatura y la humedad.
Se aceptan propuestas... Gracias!!!

_Digital Thermometer features *rugged nylon case and 5'' L* stainless steel, non-interchangeable penetration probe._

Y...

_... a type *K thermocouple thermometer*..._

_Gracias!!!_

_Dani._


----------



## jalibusa

"resistente estuche de nylon y sonda no intercambiable de acero inoxidable de 5" de largo""
"termómetro para termocupla tipo K"


----------



## abeltio

jalibusa said:


> "resistente estuche de nylon y sonda no intercambiable de acero inoxidable de 5" (127mm) de largo""
> "termómetro de termocupla tipo K"


 
Lo único que agregaría es los milímetros para el mercado local, al menos en Argentina es un requisito.

En general se trata de una termocupla utilizada como sensor para un termómetro digital... por eso *de *en lugar de* para.*
Si es tipo K (cromel-alumel) en general es para usos industriales porque sirve para temperaturas de hasta aproximadamente 800°C

Pueden venir opiniones acerca de la palabra termocupla... ya se discutió en otros hilos... termopar es en España... termocupla en el Río de la Plata.

Elegí la versión que más convenga al mercado que vaya dirigido.


----------



## DSL

Muchísimas gracias a ambos...

Dani.


----------



## psicutrinius

Termocupla no. Termopar.


----------



## jalibusa

psicutrinius said:


> Termocupla no. Termopar.


Abeltio tuvo la modestia de ofrecer las dos versiones y la cortesía de mencionar orígenes regionales y antecedentes en el Foro sobre la usanza; psicutrinius: como tantas veces se menciona en el Foro, que tal un poco de contexto de tu parte, un atisbo de explicación y de fundamentos?.


----------



## psicutrinius

Veamos: "cupla" supongo (de hecho es evidente) que es una transliteración de "couple". Como "couple" se traduce como "par", pues deduzco que en español es "termopar".

Que se use más o menos el spanglish no me parece que sea razón suficiente. Hay más casos y, por ejemplo, "rulimán", que en Ecuador (si lo recuerdo bien) se supone que significa "rodamiento", pero es la transliteración de "roulement", es decir, que aquí ya no es spanglish, sino franceñol.

Repito que el problema no me parece que sea de "orígenes", o de "regionalismos". Si una frase o palabra inglesa (y que sea de fácil pronunciación en español) ahorra una frase completa, me parece muy lógico incorporarla (y a ellos también; se me ocurren, por ejemplo, "canyon", "stampede" o "savannah"), pero si es al revés, y si ya existe en español (par) pues no veo qué otra cosa pueda ser que pereza mental. Con una agravante, además: Si alguien que hable español y no sea ecuatoriano oye "rulimán" o "rulimanes" y no tiene idea de francés, tendrá que preguntar qué es, le atizarán la definición de rodamiento y dirá "ah: rodamiento, claro". es decir, el spanglish, o el franceñol, tienen el inconveniente de que no sólo no "mejoran" el entendimiento, sino que lo agravan, porque se necesitan DOS idiomas para entenderse, no uno.

No es mi intención pecar ni de descortés ni de inmodesto. Ocurre -como habrás podido comprobar por la explicación anterior- que me parece bastante evidente (bastante OBJETIVAMENTE evidente) la cuestión. Pero desde luego, menos aún me parece mal explicar las razones si se demanda.


----------



## jalibusa

Cuando años atrás coexistieron en la estación espacial astronautas estadounidenses y cosmonautas rusos, los rusos hablaban inglés y los estadounidenses, ruso; la idea era que hablando el idioma que el interlocutor entendía, las posibilidades de comunicarse eran infinitamente mayores aún cuando el hablante lo hiciera con defectos. Citando nuevamente a abeltío:  "Elegí la versión que más convenga al mercado al que vaya dirigido" que de eso se trata, quien hace una traducción y muy especialmente una traducción técnica, aspira a transmitir fielmente, *en el* *idioma del destinatario*, el original en inglés o el idioma que sea; esa es la tarea del traductor, y requiere actividad mental, no lo contrario. Defender la pureza o ceñirse al dogma de la Real Academia quedará para expertos en otros terrenos; el idioma español (castellano?) tiene belleza reconocida y perdurable, pero los vocablos técnicos no son su punto fuerte y las diferencias regionales multiplican las dificultades. A nivel anecdótico, en mi niñez leía "Mecánica Popular" traducida del inglés por vaya a saber quién, era una única versión que pretendía satisfacer a todo el mundo y los resultados iban de la hilaridad hasta lo obsceno; inteligente es el traductor que respeta a su lector de destino.


----------



## abeltio

psicutrinius said:


> ... y si ya existe en español (par) pues no veo qué otra cosa pueda ser que* pereza mental*.
> 
> No es mi intención *pecar ni de descortés* ni de inmodesto.


 
La elección de palabras para no pecar de descortés es bastante... ejem... peculiar...

Algunos datos de experimentos realmente objetivos (y reproducibles)
Google hits en Sitios de
Argentina: termocupla 12,800 vs. termopar 455
Uruguay: termocupla 172 vs. termopar 29
Venezuela: termocupla 275 vs. termopar 95
España: termocupla 318 vs. termopar 29,900

Tal y como lo demuestran los números incontrovertibles de la búsqueda en Google... y al menos en Argentina:
Cuando alguien usa la palabra "termopar" en un ambiente técnico, que conoce las sutilezas de los localismos, generalmente enseguida viene la pregunta, escrita en fonética del Río de la Plata para dar un poco de color a la expresión:

- ¿Usté e gayego*, nocierto? (sonrisita)

* Ver acepción #4 de la palabra: gallego en el DRAE.

Como ya ha sucedido, por ejemplo con la palabra gallego, eventualmente podrá suceder que la RAE reconozca el uso de termocupla en el Río de la Plata y otras regiones de la América hispanoparlante... especialmente si lo registran diccionarios de la zona y universidades.

Mientras tanto, y hasta que la RAE eventualmente acepte la palabreja de marras, sin pecar de descortés o inmodesto, algún interesado altruísta podría avisarle a los transgresores... como el Gobierno de México
http://www.economia.gob.mx/work/normas/nmx/1993/nmx-ch-110-1-1993.pdf

... que NO pueden usar la palabra termocupla.

Si RAE no la acepta... se habrá hecho una contribución insuperable a la pureza del idioma.

Saludos.
a.


----------



## psicutrinius

Esto ya se ha ido de fórum, y me parece que los moderadores nos van a trasladar de "specialized terminology" a "cultural discussions", pero así estamos.

1) Nadie prohibe nada. El Gobierno de México puede usar las palabras como le parezca mejor. Y el de Cuba puede llamar "propela" a una "hélice" también, y se puede llamar "paipa" a un "tubo", "espidómetro" a un velocímetro o formar verbos quitándoles el "to" delante y añadiéndoles un "ar" detrás.

2) La cuestión es que las palabras se forman de determinada manera en determinado idioma. un "par" es un "par" en español y un "couple" en inglés. Claro que "cupla" se puede entender.

3) Es curioso que se defienda el "derecho" a "escapar" del "colonialismo" "gayego" para caer en el "gringo", y que se tilde de "descortés" el tratar de poner las cosas en su sitio.


----------



## DSL

Por favor... no quisiera generar un conflicto de una simple duda de traducción...


Se agradece las diferentes interpretaciones o traduccines y la predisposición.

Muchas gracias y la duda ha sido aclarada... 

Dani.


----------

